# Battlefield 3 vom usbstick starten



## RaggaMuffin (19. September 2012)

hallöchen


wie installiert man in der origin spielebibliothek battlefield 3 ? ? ?

zitiere PCGH 03/2012 Thema: Games to go
"öffnen sie zum schluss die spielebibliothek und installieren sie das spiel erneut"


allso ich hab den spieleordner aufm stick gepackt und über origin den pfad zum stick und spieleordner angegeben.  
und den letzten schritt kappier ich nicht. 

"öffnen sie zum schluss die spielebibliothek und installieren sie das spiel erneut" <<< wie geht das ? ? ?


viele grüße
muffin


----------



## cryxom (20. September 2012)

naja die spielebibliothek ist bei origin das erste fenster was sich oeffnet wenn man sich anmeldet , so danach erscheint die spielebibliothek , jetzt muesste das spiel angezeigt werden ( das icon von bf3 in komplett grau )

rechtsklick drauf dann spiel installieren so muesste das eigentlich sein


----------



## RaggaMuffin (20. September 2012)

ne du ... reinstallation via spielebibliothek ist nicht drin.
brauch den stick ganz dringend für die arbeit


----------



## Domowoi (20. September 2012)

Das Spiel komplett deinstallieren und dann vor der Installation in Origin den Installationsordner auf den Stick stellen geht nicht?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (20. September 2012)

pcgh meint ich soll das spiel erst mal auf lokale platte und im anschluss den spieleordner aufm stick kopieren.
und im letzten schritt ist dan was vom "öffnen sie zum schluss die spielebibliothek und installieren sie das spiel erneut" die rede.
aber das funktioniert nich ...

ja und der pfad zum stick ist angegeben ... aber reinstalltion is nicht drin
 ich krigs kotzen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. September 2012)

kann das sein das die anleitung nicht mehr funktioniert 
bütte bütte erbitte rückmeldung ?


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (26. September 2012)

Hallo RaggaMuffin!

Ich habe den Artikel verfasst und nochmal versucht das ganze wie beschrieben durchzuführen. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass dank diverser Origin-Updates - der Artikel ist ja schon älter als ein halbes Jahr - die Beschreibung im Heft nicht mehr stimmt und das Battlefield-3-Spielen vom USB-Stick so einfach nicht mehr möglich ist. Man kann zwar weiterhin den "Origin Games"-Ordner auf den Stick erstellen und den "Battlefield 3"-Ordner dort hin kopieren. Allerdings muss man das Spiel seit neuestem erst auf dem Stick neu installieren und das bedeutet, dass der Inhalt komplett neu heruntergeladen und auf den Stick kopiert wird - und das dauert. 

Schade, mit Steam-Titeln geht das Ganze völlig unkompliziert und zumindest zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem ich den Artikel erstellte hab war das mit Origin auch kein Problem.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen

MFG
Der Spieleonkel (Frank Stöwer)


----------



## RaggaMuffin (27. September 2012)

hoi,


ich mus das allso nur aufm stick laden und installieren ... cool gleich mal ausprobier.

son gamer stick ist halt voll genial ... idial um pcs auf herz und nieren zu testen ... da diese aufwendigen games extrem anfällig auf systemstörungen sind ... wie zum beispiel falsche ram timing konfig. blöde treiber und so^^
und deshalb habe ich mir extra die 03/2012 nachbestellt und das spiel dazu.

danke erstmal für die rückmeldung.

gruß
muffin


----------



## RaggaMuffin (5. Oktober 2012)

hallo *PCGH_Spieleonkel*

ich krigs nicht hin.
ich probiers seit tagen aber das klappt irgendwie nicht. 
wie mus ich den da jetzt vorgehen ? 
einmal für doofies bitte

LG


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. Oktober 2012)

push.


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (25. Oktober 2012)

BF3-Ordner vom Stick auf HDD kopieren, dann Spieleordner von Origin auf den Stick umstellen, dann herunterladen und neu installieren, nach wenigen MB anhalten, BF3-Ordner von HDD wieder auf den Spieleordner aufm Stick schieben und Download weiterlaufen lassen. Er erkennt dann den Ordner aufm Stick und beendet die Installation. 
Dann sollte es gehen


----------



## RaggaMuffin (26. Oktober 2012)

hoi,

coole sache ich probier dat.


----------

